# Coil Recommendations



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Hi Experts!

I have been looking for 3 specific builds for a long time but can never find any good info.

I have a Kangertech DripBox 160w with an Aura RDA (with the Squonk pin), I'm looking for a nice build to throw in there (either premade coils or self made). Im currently vaping ry4sure in this (3mg) but the flavour seems to die out after a day, and has a somewhat metallic taste, i wrapped these 2.5mm ID coils using some unknown wire a gent gave me at a vape shop some moons ago, i think its Ni80 as my mod allows me to use the NI TC mode with these coils, ss, nicr modes dont work.

And a Twisp Vega with an MD MTL RTA, I'm looking for
1. A +Ohm build for Salt Nic, is this possible? A lot of the guys from the vape shops tell me this isnt doable and that i should buy a pod system. I have tried making a coil and it was like vaping the devils underwear, harsh as hell... i have white collar MTL claptons but im scared to build it because im not sure if they are suitable for this haha
2. An MTL build with really good flavour

Look forward to chatting with you guys and hearing your recommendations!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/22)

Have a look at the BVC (Bearded Viking Customs) coils. @charln has a decent lineup that will work both for your DL and MTL needs. And you'll be able to do Temp Control with his Hybrid's as well.

https://beardedvikingcustoms.com/product-category/bvc-coils/

As to Salt Nic, I cannot comment as I don't use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Munro31 (24/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> I have been looking for 3 specific builds for a long time but can never find any good info.
> 
> ...


On the salt nic vape anywhere from 1.2 ohms and up, I vape it in my Expro V4 like that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have a look at the BVC (Bearded Viking Customs) coils. @charln has a decent lineup that will work both for your DL and MTL needs. And you'll be able to do Temp Control with his Hybrid's as well.
> 
> As to Salt Nic, I cannot comment as I don't use it.



@DarthBranMuffin Thanks so much for your reply, I'll def have a look at the link, maybe drop @charln a PM too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> On the salt nic vape anywhere from 1.2 ohms and up, I vape it in my Expro V4 like that!


Any specific coils to recommend or wire/gauge/wraps/ID? 
Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (24/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Any specific coils to recommend or wire/gauge/wraps/ID?
> Thanks in advance!


I use 28g plain ss wire at 2.5

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> I use 28g plain ss wire at 2.5







Thanks for the tip @Munro31

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (24/1/22)

It's a lot! But if you have a starting point you can tweak it as you like, can also use kanthal wire if you can find, easier to work with than SS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> It's a lot! But if you have a starting point you can tweak it as you like, can also use kanthal wire if you can find, easier to work with than SS


I'm gonna try a build using the 28g ni80 and see what happens wish me luck hope I don't burn a lung haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

You have to keep on trying, it can take a while to find that wire that just suits that tank. After using various 24 and 26 G wire, I found a 22 awg that I really like in my RDL set ups.

Don't be discouraged keep knocking on the door, one day it will open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Stranger said:


> You have to keep on trying, it can take a while to find that wire that just suits that tank. After using various 24 and 26 G wire, I found a 22 awg that I really like in my RDL set ups.
> 
> Don't be discouraged keep knocking on the door, one day it will open.



What does the ID do besides increase resistance?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> I'm looking for
> 1. A +Ohm build for Salt Nic, is this possible? A lot of the guys from the vape shops tell me this isnt doable and that i should buy a pod system. I have tried making a coil and it was like vaping the devils underwear, harsh as hell... i have white collar MTL claptons but im scared to build it because im not sure if they are suitable for this haha
> ...



I think you need to speak to some other folk. If I read this correctly you want a build higher than 1 ohm for your salt nic. You should be vaping at higher than 1 ohms with salt nic if it is in the higher nicotine rating and mtl. My problem is I don't know your tanks and if the are designed for mtl. The Aura is not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Stranger said:


> I think you need to speak to some other folk. If I read this correctly you want a build higher than 1 ohm for your salt nic. You should be vaping at higher than 1 ohms with salt nic if it is in the higher nicotine rating and mtl. My problem is I don't know your tanks and if the are designed for mtl. The Aura is not.


For sure for sure thanks for your info! The MD MTL RTA is definitely an MTL tank though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Stranger said:


> I think you need to speak to some other folk. If I read this correctly you want a build higher than 1 ohm for your salt nic. You should be vaping at higher than 1 ohms with salt nic if it is in the higher nicotine rating and mtl. My problem is I don't know your tanks and if the are designed for mtl. The Aura is not.


For the aura I'm looking for a nice flavour build, DL 
The MD I'm looking for a suitable build for salts and a build for flavour on the MTL spectrum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

This might help
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hellvape-md-mtl-rta-reviews.t65560/

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Stranger said:


> This might help
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hellvape-md-mtl-rta-reviews.t65560/


Awesome thanks so much I'll have a squizz through and see what I can learn  
Tyvm @Stranger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Looks like I'm going to have to find some KA1 and SS wire haha thanks everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

I typically use a 2.5mm plain Stainless coil of some 8 to 10 wraps in an MD, and this is the range you seek, (_1 to 1.2 Ohms_),  ... albeit that I use 12 - 18mg freebase 50/50 juice at typically 5 - 8 Watts

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I typically use a 2.5mm plain Stainless coil of some 8 to 10 wraps in an MD, and this is the range you seek, (_1 to 1.2 Ohms_),  ... albeit that I use 12 - 18mg freebase 50/50 juice at typically 5 - 8 Watts


Im curious how the throat hit is on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> What does the ID do besides increase resistance?



Increasing the ID means that you have to use more cotton. If your atty has large juice wells this is useful. If not, you just have to thin out the wick a bit more. Juice wells should not be under or overstuffed.

In some cases, a larger ID coil will help to reduce the chamber size thereby intensifying the flavour.

You can also sometimes use a larger ID coil in a dual coil atty to run it as a single coil.

When using a larger than "normal" ID coil you may increase the risk of a short. Always be careful to ensure sufficient clearance around the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Im curious how the throat hit is on that



I'm an ex toasted cigarette smoker, (Camels nogal), and 50/50 juice works for me as throat hit goes 
I follow my old stinkie trend into the evening, and where I used to have a cigar, and I then move to DL device, typically with a 70/30 @ +-3mg juice, however that's about complementary flavour(s) not throat hit.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi you convinced me to try again...




This juice is Kak I think haha no flavour at all very disappointed tbh I'm hoping to figure this MTL thing out at I love a good flavourful vape.
Pic doesn't show nicely but the coil is as low as I can get it without touching the base and I made sure to remove all hotspots, heating from the inside out etc. On a side note the throat hit is manageable and not too harsh at all. I was a pall mall Reds smoker almost pack a day. Am I forever doomed to a suboptimal MTL vape guys?? Haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi you convinced me to try again...
> View attachment 249016
> View attachment 249017
> 
> ...



I can't comment on your juice however I can tell you that I get much better flavour out of spaced coils vs. contact coils ... stretch that coil out a lil' and rewick it ... I think you might just be pleasantly surprised 

O ... and have about 1mm between the coil and the "insert"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I can't comment on your juice however I can tell you that I get much better flavour out of spaced coils vs. contact coils ... stretch that coil out a lil' and rewick it ... I think you might just be pleasantly surprised
> 
> O ... and have about 1mm between the coil and the "insert"



Ok sweet dude I'm gonna puff on this for a few mins then I'll rewick and stretch that coil a bit  lol sounds dirty haha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Increasing the ID means that you have to use more cotton. If your atty has large juice wells this is useful. If not, you just have to thin out the wick a bit more. Juice wells should not be under or overstuffed.
> 
> In some cases, a larger ID coil will help to reduce the chamber size thereby intensifying the flavour.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Puff will keep this in mind very informative as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Munro31 (25/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Thanks so much Puff will keep this in mind very informative as well


Definitely lift the coil, it's actually killing your flavour when it's so low, and lastly try another juice. It's very possible that the juice you have isn't to your liking, there are some juices people rave about and I cannot taste a damn thing on that juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> Definitely lift the coil, it's actually killing your flavour when it's so low, and lastly try another juice. It's very possible that the juice you have isn't to your liking, there are some juices people rave about and I cannot taste a damn thing on that juice.


I'm gonna lift and space the coil in a few mins from now and will Chuck some ry4sure in instead of this stuff. The flavour is really muted even with a drop taste so I honestly think the maker of this juice isn't putting the right %age of flavour ah well I guess I have another one to add to the PIF box. Sucks because I don't really have much disposable income since my wife left her job. Ah well live and learn right haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AstroT (25/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi you convinced me to try again...
> View attachment 249016
> View attachment 249017
> 
> ...



I have an 18mg version of that juice and do not like it...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (25/1/22)

AstroT said:


> I have an 18mg version of that juice and do not like it...


How does it taste for you? For me... Like nothing pretty much maybe a slight nutty flavour but yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AstroT (25/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> How does it taste for you? For me... Like nothing pretty much maybe a slight nutty flavour but yeah



DL it is sweet, overpoweringly so.
It leaves a sweet residue on my tongue and the back of my throat, feels like I have been chewing on a canderel sweetener.

MTL, like nothing, just sweet aftertaste.

@ivc_mixer said he would make me something to mix it into to fix it so will be doing that soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rivera (27/1/22)

@Spunk3yMunk3y did you manage to come right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/22)

AstroT said:


> DL it is sweet, overpoweringly so.
> It leaves a sweet residue on my tongue and the back of my throat, feels like I have been chewing on a canderel sweetener.
> 
> MTL, like nothing, just sweet aftertaste.
> ...


You're in for a treat  ... this man's juices are amazing, however they come with a warning  ... Get yourself some spare drip tips, as you'll be chewing on them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (27/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You're in for a treat  ... this man's juices are amazing, however they come with a warning  ... Get yourself some spare drip tips, as you'll be chewing on them


Hahaha I am going to place an order very very soon... Mrs Munk3y won't be too chuffed as I wanna buy a new squonker as well... But all is fair in love and war as they say haha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (27/1/22)

Rivera said:


> @Spunk3yMunk3y did you manage to come right?


Hey @Rivera,
@DarthBranMuffin pointed me in the direction of a miracle man some may know as @charln
He helped me out with some coils which I didn't expect and I almost didn't PM him out of respect as I wasn't sure how to even approach him! (I'm a shy guy)
I am busy hitting on an MTaLien and let's just say I'm gonna make myself nicsick before the day is through haha
Just wanna say thanks to all in this thread for being super awesome @Intuthu Kagesi @Puff the Magic Dragon @Munro31 @Stranger and I can't be more thankful I really appreciate everyone and sorry if I forgot to commend anyone here.

Biiiig ups to Mr @charln I have experienced the most kindness I've ever had from a group of not-so-strangers on this forum and I love u all

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rivera (27/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hey @Rivera,
> @DarthBranMuffin pointed me in the direction of a miracle man some may know as @charln
> He helped me out with some coils which I didn't expect and I almost didn't PM him out of respect as I wasn't sure how to even approach him! (I'm a shy guy)
> I am busy hitting on an MTaLien and let's just say I'm gonna make myself nicsick before the day is through haha
> ...



This is so awesome!!!!! Happy for you dude, yay! Enjoy 

PS Give your bearded dragon lots of cuddles, I love them! Used to have one

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (27/1/22)

Rivera said:


> This is so awesome!!!!! Happy for you dude, yay! Enjoy
> 
> PS Give your bearded dragon lots of cuddles, I love them! Used to have one


Marley is a gentle giant and a huge sucker for cuddles, I will give him some from you

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (27/1/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hey @Rivera,
> @DarthBranMuffin pointed me in the direction of a miracle man some may know as @charln
> He helped me out with some coils which I didn't expect and I almost didn't PM him out of respect as I wasn't sure how to even approach him! (I'm a shy guy)
> I am busy hitting on an MTaLien and let's just say I'm gonna make myself nicsick before the day is through haha
> ...


Love the dragon!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## AstroT (18/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi you convinced me to try again...
> View attachment 249016
> View attachment 249017
> 
> ...


Just thought I would mention @ivc_mixer made my juice really good, I'm vaping it right now and getting the toffee flavour in a very pleasant manner. 

He fixed the super sweet insanity I was experiencing and now it's quite pleasant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (18/2/22)

AstroT said:


> Just thought I would mention @ivc_mixer made my juice really good, I'm vaping it right now and getting the toffee flavour in a very pleasant manner.
> 
> He fixed the super sweet insanity I was experiencing and now it's quite pleasant.


I ordered from him and am extremely pleased with his juices, he's an excellent guy and an amazing mixologist @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera (18/2/22)

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I ordered from him and am extremely pleased with his juices, he's an excellent guy and an amazing mixologist @ivc_mixer



Can't wait to order from him!! What a great guy, keen to support

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

